# Box Turtle Eggs



## MikeCow1 (Jun 18, 2012)

My female has been trying to nest for a few days, but she kept digging next to the block wall and hitting cement when she got down a few inches. Finally, she just laid them there, covered by only an inch or so of soil. My plan was to let them go naturally. But, being that shallow, I brought them into the Hovabator. Hope they're still viable after the 60 degree night by the top.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2012)

They're starting to collapse from not being humid enough. Be sure to keep your nesting medium very moist. It helps to cover the container that they're in inside the incubator.


----------



## MikeCow1 (Jun 18, 2012)

That's the way they were in the nest. I already have them covered and the incubator is at 80% humidity


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 18, 2012)

Congats!!! Check out the advice I was given on a previous thread. I am using that method this year, and although I haven't had any hatch yet, they all look great and I don't have any dented or splitting (like I usually do.) I'm using a regular hovabator though with water on the bottom.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Need-help-with-boxie-egg-incubation#axzz1xdg0L6Qf


----------



## MikeCow1 (Jun 18, 2012)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Congats!!! Check out the advice I was given on a previous thread. I am using that method this year, and although I haven't had any hatch yet, they all look great and I don't have any dented or splitting (like I usually do.) I'm using a regular hovabator though with water on the bottom.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Need-help-with-boxie-egg-incubation#axzz1xdg0L6Qf



Hmm, Maybe if I just add water to the vermiculite on the bottom of the hovabator it will do the same thing that eggs are in their separate container. I've hatched box turtle eggs before with about 70-80% success. But they were never sucked in before. One is already starting to look beter


----------



## MikeCow1 (Jun 19, 2012)

The dent in one of them is gone now and the other is almost gone. Humidity seems to be working well.


----------

